# Former recruit seeking compensation but missing CF98



## Jarnhamar (22 Sep 2019)

Doing a bit of research before I show up at VACs door step - looking for advice and input.

A friend was in St-Jean in 2006 and injured his knee and put on MELs. He was told by a sgt at the time that he wouldn't get any kind of compensation because he didn't completely blow out his knee and he should save himself time and trouble and just put in a VR. I was  made aware of that conversation as I was in sporadic communication with him but couldn't really do much as I was deployed but advised him not to VR and to make sure there's a paper trail. 

He listened to the staff and VR'd, I remember him telling me how persistent they were. A few years later he tried to put a VAC claim in (injury never fully recovered) but was denied as the CF98 disappeared and there was no paperwork to be found. I know for a fact he wrote one (cf98) up.  

He's still suffering now, is there any hope of fighting a situation like this and getting him some kind of benefits or is the lack of CF98 going to prevent it?


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Sep 2019)

AFIK, a CF98 is not mandatory for a decision to be rendered in the member's favour. It makes it easier to get the file moving as it doesn't contain specific medical information. The real gold is to be found in the member's CF2016 and CF2034. He needs to make an ATI request for his medical docs.


----------



## Jarnhamar (22 Sep 2019)

That's good news thanks. Happen to know who to approach for the ATI request?


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Sep 2019)

I started a minor brush fire in my unit's OR by sending a memo addressed to 9er requesting an investigation into two missing CF-98s when I was going though my med release. What fun!


----------



## ModlrMike (22 Sep 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> That's good news thanks. Happen to know who to approach for the ATI request?



Your orderly room should have the form on hand. Failing that, either med records, or you can go here: https://atip-aiprp.apps.gc.ca/atip/welcome.do

Unfortunately, I don't know what data bank you want. Oh, and it's a Privacy Act Request you're making, so you need to have the right office identified.


----------

